

Show HN: OpenERP launches a new eCommerce in Python/Bootstrap [video] - pinky07
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pp7OCqWoRjQ

======
kitsune_
I guess you work for OpenERP, is there a reason why you use "tweet to pay"
links on your website for these videos? It's absolutely annoying.

In this context, what is up with the hyperbole and the dissing of Drupal?

Now, about this tool, great video for consultants and marketing guys, but from
a technical stand point, where can I learn more about it? Some questions:

\- Is there structured content? Content types? \- How does templating work? \-
How does your WYSIWYG approach impact large and interconnected websites? I
personally think WYSIWG is usually a fool's errand.

